# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  προτασεις για βιβλια

## Soulfly

το λεει ο τιτλος , περιμενω τις προτασεις σας για αξιολογα βιβλια, οχι ψυχολογιας γτ μου τη δινουνε, προτιμω μυθιστορηματα ισως κ φιλοσοφικα η θρησκευτικα βιβλια, ισως να με ενδιεφερε κ καποιο αφηγημα σχετικα με τη ψυχωση η την καταθλιψη μιας κ ειμαι ασθενης, τι πρωτοτυπο ε? τεσπα περιμενω προτασεις

----------


## keep_walking

"Η Βερονικα αποφασιζει να πεθανει" του Παολο Κοελιο ειναι αρκετα καλο και ευκολοδιαβαστο.

----------


## keep_walking

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Neve...Garden_(novel)

I never promised you a Rose Garden.

Αυτο δεν το εχω διαβασει αλλα πρεπει να ειναι παρα πολυ καλο , εχω αγορασει απο το Amazon καπου την αγγλικη εκδοση , δεν εχω συνηθισει ομως να διαβαζω μυθιστορηματα στα Αγγλικα. Δεν ξερω αν εχει κυκλοφορησει στα Ελληνικα ... μαλλον οχι.

----------


## Soulfly

> "Η Βερονικα αποφασιζει να πεθανει" του Παολο Κοελιο ειναι αρκετα καλο και ευκολοδιαβαστο.


αυτο το ψαξα στη βιβλιοθηκη κ ηταν νοικιασμενο, αντι αυτου πηρα το ο διαβολος κ η δεσποινιδα Πριμ, δεν το χω πιασει ακομα, διαβαζω ενα αλλο τωρα ημερολογιο μιας εβραιας κοπελας απο τα στρατοπεδα συγκεντρωσης(helen berr)
o κοελο καλος ειναι κ μα ρεσει αλλα απο ελληνικα δεν εχεις τιποτα να προτεινεις? εχω διαβασει σχεδον τα παντα απο καζαντζακη κ δεν μου χει κανει κλικ κανας αλλος ελληνας ακομα

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι , δεν εχω διαβασει πολλα ελληνικα ... αλλα αν θες ξενη βιβλιογραφια εχω διαβασει χιλιαδες. Απο τοτε που βγηκαν οι ευρυζωνικες συνδεσεις στο ιντερνετ , εχω κοψει να διαβαζω ιδιαιτερα και προτιμω να διαβαζω απο δω και απο κει διαφορα στο νετ.

Μου αρεσουν κυριως φαντασιας , επιστημονικης φαντασιας κλπ.

Αν και τωρα που "ωριμασα" με ενδιαφερουν και αλλα πραγματα και θελω να διαβασω http://www.printa-roes.gr/h18.html πχ αυτο του Ντοστογιεφσκι . Αλλα μαλλον θα μεινει στο ΘΑ .... γιατι δεν εχω χρονο για ολα , παροτι ανεργος...

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@σουλ διαβασε το μεταξυ συρμου και αποβαθρας. ελληνικο και καλογραμμενο

----------


## favvel

εγώ διαβάζω τώρα το"Η σχολή των θεών"του Stefano Elio D'Anna..
το είχα διαβάσει και παλιά αλλά δεν το θυμόμουν κι έτσι το ξανάρχισα..
το έχω φτάσει κάπου στη μέση..διαβάζεται πολύ εύκολα..
είναι βιβλίο αυτογνωσίας και αυτοβελτίωσης..
προσωπικά με εκφράζει απόλυτα γιατί τα ίδια που με απασχολούν κι εμένα τα ίδια διαπραγματεύεται και το βιβλίο..
το μυαλό μου παίρνει αέρα κάθε φορά που το διαβάζω γιατί αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το να ζήσει κανείς χωρίς ανάγκες δεν είναι κάτι ακατόρθωτο..

Παράλληλα έχω ξεκινήσει και το "Inferno" του Dan Brown..
αυτό είναι καθαρά μυθιστόρημα και σου κρατά αμείωτο το ενδιαφέρον όπως οι σειρές στην τηλεόραση..
(άσχετα που εγώ το παράτησα προς το παρόν γιατί βαριόμουν να διαβάσω..)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Οχι , δεν εχω διαβασει πολλα ελληνικα ... αλλα αν θες ξενη βιβλιογραφια εχω διαβασει χιλιαδες. Απο τοτε που βγηκαν οι ευρυζωνικες συνδεσεις στο ιντερνετ , εχω κοψει να διαβαζω ιδιαιτερα και προτιμω να διαβαζω απο δω και απο κει διαφορα στο νετ.
> 
> Μου αρεσουν κυριως φαντασιας , επιστημονικης φαντασιας κλπ.
> 
> Αν και τωρα που "ωριμασα" με ενδιαφερουν και αλλα πραγματα και θελω να διαβασω http://www.printa-roes.gr/h18.html πχ αυτο του Ντοστογιεφσκι . Αλλα μαλλον θα μεινει στο ΘΑ .... γιατι δεν εχω χρονο για ολα , παροτι ανεργος...


ω πρεπει να δωσεις μια σοβαρη ευκαιρια στον Ντοστογιευφσκι... σε συμβουλευω να βρεις χρόνο για την αφεντια του και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα συμφωνησεις μαζι μου απο την πρωτη σελιδα!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αυτο το ψαξα στη βιβλιοθηκη κ ηταν νοικιασμενο, αντι αυτου πηρα το ο διαβολος κ η δεσποινιδα Πριμ, δεν το χω πιασει ακομα, διαβαζω ενα αλλο τωρα ημερολογιο μιας εβραιας κοπελας απο τα στρατοπεδα συγκεντρωσης(helen berr)
> o κοελο καλος ειναι κ μα ρεσει αλλα απο ελληνικα δεν εχεις τιποτα να προτεινεις? εχω διαβασει σχεδον τα παντα απο καζαντζακη κ δεν μου χει κανει κλικ κανας αλλος ελληνας ακομα


μετα τον καζαντζακη που να πας?... μπορεις να πας παπαδιαμάντη . επεισης ριξε μια ματια στον ναγκιμ μαχφουζ δεν ειναι ελληνας αλλα ειναι σπουδαιος συγγραφεας!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ο κόσμος της Σοφίας ειναι ενα πολυ καλο βιβλίο για όσους ενδιαφεροντε για την ιστορία της φιλοσοφίας, ευκολοδιάβαστο και πολυ προσιτο σε εμας τους ασχετους.
το πορτραιτο του Ντοριαν Γκρευ για οποιον θελει να θαυμασει το υπέροχο πνευμα του οσκαρ ουαιλντ

----------


## serios

> ο κόσμος της Σοφίας ειναι ενα πολυ καλο βιβλίο για όσους ενδιαφεροντε για την ιστορία της φιλοσοφίας, ευκολοδιάβαστο και πολυ προσιτο σε εμας τους ασχετους.
> το πορτραιτο του Ντοριαν Γκρευ για οποιον θελει να θαυμασει το υπέροχο πνευμα του οσκαρ ουαιλντ


Toν κόσμο της Σοφίας το έχω και κάποια στιγμή θέλω να το διαβάσω.Το πορτραίτο του Ντοριαν Γκρευ είναι πολύ καλό.

Εγώ προτείνω ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου βιβλία,το *''1984''* του George Orwell.Είναι δυστοπία και πιθανόν προφητικό.Ίσως το έχεις ακούσει και πιθανόν να το διάβασες.Επίσης η* ''Φάρμα των ζώων'*' από τον ίδιο είναι ευκολοδιάβαστο,σύντομο και με ωραίο μήνυμα.
Από κάτι πιο φιλοσοφημένο προτείνω το βιβλίο *''Σιντάρτα''* του Herman Hesse και από τον ίδιο το βιβλίο *''Ο Λύκος της στέπας''*
Το βιβλίο *''Εγκλημα και τιμωρία''* του Fyodor Dostoevsky είναι πιστεύω αριστούργημα από την άποψη ότι ψυχογραφεί πολύ ωραία τον ήρωα...ίσως οι ψυχολογικές μεταπτώσεις του όμως σε κουράσουν.
Το *''Εκατό χρόνια μοναξιάς''* του Gabriel Garcia Marquez προσωπικά μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ.Φοβερή γραφή!!
Από θρησκευτικό (αν δεν είσαι φανατίλα χριστιανή) το* ''Κατά Ιησούν Ευαγγέλιον''* του Jose Saramago,o οποίος είναι άθεος κ έγραψε την δική του εκδοχή της ζωής του Χριστού...το βρήκα πολύ καλό αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος συγγραφέας έχει έναν δικό του τρόπο γραφής με λιγοστά σημεία στίξης.Πχ όταν ξεκινά ο διάλογος δεν τον χωρίζει αλλά είναι όλα σε μια γραμμή και χωρίζεται με κόμμα και για να καταλάβεις την αλλαγή προσώπου ξεκινά με κεφαλαίο.

----------


## Constantly curious

*Herman Hesse* _Ο λύκος της Στέπας_ και απο τον ιδιο _Το παιχνίδι με τις χάντρες_.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

+1 για Herman Hesse. Έχω διαβάσει όλα τα βιβλία του.... 

Και ένα ακόμα... 

from zero to one by Peter Thiel

----------


## Soulfly

ευχαριστω ολους για τις προτασεις σας, serios το εγκλημα κ τιμωρια το χω πιασει αλλα δεν το τελειωσα ποτε, πολυ κουραστικο με το αλκοολικο παραληρημα του αλλουνου ασε να λειπει. τα αλλα θα τα κοιταξω

----------


## Cicada

''12 ιστορίες που ονειρεύονται να γίνουν παραμύθια'' Πέτρος Κουμπλής 

Το έχω διαβάσει 3 φορές όπως και το 
''Η θεία δίκη '' του ίδιου συγγραφέα το οποίο είναι και το πρώτο του βιβλίο. 

Ωραία και τα δοκιμασμένα αλλά ωραία να διαβάζεις και έναν καινούριο συγγραφέα με όρεξη και αγάπη για αυτό που κάνει. 
Μυθιστορηματα και τα 2

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Toν κόσμο της Σοφίας το έχω και κάποια στιγμή θέλω να το διαβάσω.Το πορτραίτο του Ντοριαν Γκρευ είναι πολύ καλό.
> 
> Εγώ προτείνω ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου βιβλία,το *''1984''* του George Orwell.Είναι δυστοπία και πιθανόν προφητικό.Ίσως το έχεις ακούσει και πιθανόν να το διάβασες.Επίσης η* ''Φάρμα των ζώων'*' από τον ίδιο είναι ευκολοδιάβαστο,σύντομο και με ωραίο μήνυμα.
> Από κάτι πιο φιλοσοφημένο προτείνω το βιβλίο *''Σιντάρτα''* του Herman Hesse και από τον ίδιο το βιβλίο *''Ο Λύκος της στέπας''*
> Το βιβλίο *''Εγκλημα και τιμωρία''* του Fyodor Dostoevsky είναι πιστεύω αριστούργημα από την άποψη ότι ψυχογραφεί πολύ ωραία τον ήρωα...ίσως οι ψυχολογικές μεταπτώσεις του όμως σε κουράσουν.
> Το *''Εκατό χρόνια μοναξιάς''* του Gabriel Garcia Marquez προσωπικά μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ.Φοβερή γραφή!!
> Από θρησκευτικό (αν δεν είσαι φανατίλα χριστιανή) το* ''Κατά Ιησούν Ευαγγέλιον''* του Jose Saramago,o οποίος είναι άθεος κ έγραψε την δική του εκδοχή της ζωής του Χριστού...το βρήκα πολύ καλό αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος συγγραφέας έχει έναν δικό του τρόπο γραφής με λιγοστά σημεία στίξης.Πχ όταν ξεκινά ο διάλογος δεν τον χωρίζει αλλά είναι όλα σε μια γραμμή και χωρίζεται με κόμμα και για να καταλάβεις την αλλαγή προσώπου ξεκινά με κεφαλαίο.


το εγκλημα και τιμωρία, ειχα ακουσει, διδασκεται στα πανεπηστημια ψυχολογίας, εκει πια ο ντοστογιευσκι αποδυκνυει περιτρανα την αυθεντια του στο να περιγραφει την ανθρωπινη ψυχολογια καλυτερα και απο αυτον που την ζει!
τα 100 χρονια μοναξιας τα ΛΑΤΡΕΨΑ!! .. ( Βεβαια ευτυχώς ειχε το γεννεολογικο δεντρο μπροστα, γιατι με τα ονοματα ειχα απιστευτη δυσκολια)... δοκιμασες Ιζαμπελ αλιεντε? παιζει και εκεινη πολυ με το μεταφυσικο και ειναι πολυ καλη!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> *Herman Hesse* _Ο λύκος της Στέπας_ και απο τον ιδιο _Το παιχνίδι με τις χάντρες_.


cc μου δοκιμασε μια τζουρα απο Χεμινγουει..ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τον ερωτευθεις!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ευχαριστω ολους για τις προτασεις σας, serios το εγκλημα κ τιμωρια το χω πιασει αλλα δεν το τελειωσα ποτε, πολυ κουραστικο με το αλκοολικο παραληρημα του αλλουνου ασε να λειπει. τα αλλα θα τα κοιταξω


απο ζιλμπερ Ζινουε, εχεις δοκιμασει? τα εχω διαβασει σχεδον ολα του!!

----------


## imagine

Έγκλημα και τιμωρία, αριστούργημα, συμφωνώ.

Γουστάρω James Ellroy πχ Μαύρη Ντάλια και American Tabloid.

Philip Kerr Η τριλογία του Βερολίνου

Ο παίκτης του Ντοστογιέφσκι, αξεπέραστο.

Το σμήνος, του Φρανκ Σετσινγκ (αν γουστάρεις λιγάκι Ε.Φ.)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> εγώ διαβάζω τώρα το"Η σχολή των θεών"του Stefano Elio D'Anna..
> το είχα διαβάσει και παλιά αλλά δεν το θυμόμουν κι έτσι το ξανάρχισα..
> το έχω φτάσει κάπου στη μέση..διαβάζεται πολύ εύκολα..
> είναι βιβλίο αυτογνωσίας και αυτοβελτίωσης..
> προσωπικά με εκφράζει απόλυτα γιατί τα ίδια που με απασχολούν κι εμένα τα ίδια διαπραγματεύεται και το βιβλίο..
> το μυαλό μου παίρνει αέρα κάθε φορά που το διαβάζω γιατί αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το να ζήσει κανείς χωρίς ανάγκες δεν είναι κάτι ακατόρθωτο..
> 
> Παράλληλα έχω ξεκινήσει και το "Inferno" του Dan Brown..
> αυτό είναι καθαρά μυθιστόρημα και σου κρατά αμείωτο το ενδιαφέρον όπως οι σειρές στην τηλεόραση..
> (άσχετα που εγώ το παράτησα προς το παρόν γιατί βαριόμουν να διαβάσω..)


το εκρεμες του φουκω!..Ο Dan Brawν ειναι απλη απομιμηση ... απολαυσε ουμπέρτο εκω και θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω ;)

----------


## serios

> δοκιμασες Ιζαμπελ αλιεντε? παιζει και εκεινη πολυ με το μεταφυσικο και ειναι πολυ καλη!


Διάβασα μέχρι στιγμής τo βιβλίο *Paula* που είναι αυτοβιογραφικό και μιλά για την αρρώστια της κόρης της....μου άρεσε πολύ!!!

----------


## serios

> το εκρεμες του φουκω!..Ο Dan Brawν ειναι απλη απομιμηση ... απολαυσε ουμπέρτο εκω και θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω ;)


Ωραίος ο Ουμπέρτο Έκο αλλά το εκκρεμές του Φουκώ δεν μου άρεσε.Μου φάνηκε ότι έκανε επίδειξη εγκυκλοπαιδικών γνώσεων.Το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο βιβλίο.
Μου έμεναν 150 σελίδες περίπου για να το τελειώσω και το παράτησα.Το βαρέθηκα η αλήθεια είναι γιατί έκοβε τα καλύτερα σημεία της δράσης και η πλοκή ήταν λίγο μπερδεμένη.

----------


## orestiss

μπραβο αγαπητο μελος Soulfly που ανοιξες το θέμα !!! ήδη εχω αρχισει να θελω να αγορασω καποια απο αυτα ..!!

----------


## favvel

> το εκρεμες του φουκω!..Ο Dan Brawν ειναι απλη απομιμηση ... απολαυσε ουμπέρτο εκω και θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω ;)


το αστείο είναι ότι διαβάζω και ουμπέρτο έκο παράλληλα..ξεκίνησα το "όνομα του ρόδου"..
επειδή αναφέρεται στο μεσαίωνα και έχει να κάνει με μοναστήρια και μοναχούς και μυστηριώδη εγκλήματα,μπορώ να πω μου άρεσε..
αλλά και αυτό το παράτησα για να ξεκινήσω το "inferno" που είναι πιο ανάλαφρο..

----------


## Macgyver

Επειδη εχω παρα πολλα βιβλια πανω στην ανθρωπινη φυση , οχι μυθιστορηματα ( δεν διαβαζω μυθιστορηματα , ποτε ) , και 4-5 βιβλια αυτοβοηθειας για κτθλψη , για κτθλψη θεωρω τα καλυτερα , ' ο μυθος της ψυχικης νοσου ' Πατηρ Φιλοθεου Φαρου ( δεν ειναι παπαδιστικο , μεχει βοηθησει πολυ , εχει μια διαφορετικη προσεγγιση ) , ' θεραπευοντας την κτθλψη ' εκδ. Θυμαρι , harold Bloomfield (ψυχιατρος ) , ' ξεπερνωντας την κτθλψη ' ( αυτο ειναι 500 σελ. ) paul Gilbert , εκδ. Ελληνικα Γραμματα . Τα αλλα , περι ανθρωπινης φυσης και συμπεριφορας , ειναι καμμια 60αρια , που δεν ξερω ποιο να πρωτοαναφερω , ειναι απλα γραμμενα , κατανοητα , οχι τυπου Φρουντ και Γιουνγκ , που δεν καταλαβαινεις τιποτα , ειναι και ευχαριστα , με αποφθεγματα τα περισσοτερα στο πλαι .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> το αστείο είναι ότι διαβάζω και ουμπέρτο έκο παράλληλα..ξεκίνησα το "όνομα του ρόδου"..
> επειδή αναφέρεται στο μεσαίωνα και έχει να κάνει με μοναστήρια και μοναχούς και μυστηριώδη εγκλήματα,μπορώ να πω μου άρεσε..
> αλλά και αυτό το παράτησα για να ξεκινήσω το "inferno" που είναι πιο ανάλαφρο..


χαχαχα...οκ κοιτα και εγω ειμαι φαν brown.. απλα πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερος ο εκω, αυτες οι ιστοριες με τους Ναιτες και ολες αυτες οι ερευνες που εχει κανει , με συνεπέρνουν γιατι ειναι κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο αληθινες. ειχα πάει στο παλατι των Ναιτων στη ροδο ας πουμε... δηλαδη σου δινει την ατμοσφαιρα του μεσαιωνα καλυτερα απο οποιονδηποτε αλλον... τωρα οκ ο μπραουν πιστευω οτι ειναι βιβλιο ταξιδιου. εχεις δοκιμασει ροζαμουντ πιλτσερ?... αν θες κατι να σε ηρεμει και να σε ταξιδευει σε αγγλικα εξοχικα τοπια... σου μεταδιδει γαληνη και γλυκα...αλλα μεχρι εκει.
οσο για το ονομα του ροδου υπάρχει και η ταινια...εκπληκτικη δουλεια! και ο σων...αχ ο Σων....

----------


## Macgyver

Ντιπακ Τσοπρα , καταπληκτικος !

----------


## orestiss

the walk του ritsard paul evans !!!!!

----------


## Anakin

Αυτο που σου προτεινε ο keep walking διαβασε, η βερονικα αποφασιζει να πεθανει, μπορεις να το διαβασεις online χωρις να το αγορασεις εδω 

https://www.scribd.com/doc/218623985...9D%CE%95%CE%99

εχει και αλλα δωρεαν βιβλια εδω, μπορει να σου βγαλει προτεινομενα και αλλα στο ιδιο στυλ, για να μπορεις να το διαβασεις η να το κατεβασεις πρεπει να κανεις δωρεαν εγγραφη.

----------


## favvel

έχω να σας προτείνω ένα βιβλίο που δεν το'χω διαβάσει ακόμα αλλά πιστεύω πως θα αξίζει πραγματικά..
Λέγεται :"το φως των λέξεων" και συγγραφέας του είναι ο Μιχάλη Δέλτα,ο γνωστός μουσικός..
Τον άκουσα χθες στην εκπομπή της Έλενας Αρώνη και με συγκίνησαν αυτά που έλεγε..
Με συγκίνησε που είναι τόσο συνειδητοποιημένος και μου θύμισε τον εαυτό μου πριν 10 χρόνια όταν επίσης είχα συνειδητοποιήσει κι εγώ πολλές αλήθειες..τις οποίες τις ξέχασα όμως και γύρισα στη βολή μου..

Το βιβλίο απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα είναι ένα βιβλίο αυτογνωσίας..Είναι ένα βιβλίο για όποιον θέλει να αντιμετωπίσει την αλήθεια κατάματα και να προχωρήσει σε αλλαγές στον τρόπο σκέψης του και στον τρόπο ζωής του..
Στην εκπομπή ο μουσικός είπε πως έχει ενηλικιωθεί συναισθηματικά ύστερα από πολύ αγώνα και προσωπική προσπάθεια με τη βοήθεια διετούς ψυχοθεραπείας που έκανε..
Είπε ακόμη κάτι που με άγγιξε..Ότι οι νέοι μεγαλώνουν σε ένα περιβάλλον αποστειρωμένο,υπερπροστατ υμένοι,δεν αφήνονται ελεύθεροι να δοκιμάσουν όλες τις γεύσεις της ζωής,να πληγωθούν και να σηκωθούν πάλι..Κι έχουν καταντήσει πνευματικά ανάπηροι αφού τους παρέχονται τα πάντα έτοιμα στο χέρι..
Είπε πως ο ίδιος έχει έρθει σε επαφή με το εσωτερικό του παιδί,έχει γίνει ένα με αυτό,έχει γίνει ένα με το Θεό του..Ο Θεός είναι η ζωή..Πληγωνόμαστε αλλά την ίδια στιγμή αγαπάμε τη ζωή..Ο Θεός μας πληγώνει αλλά μας αγαπάει την ίδια στιγμή..
Είπε ότι μεγαλώνουμε,μας μεγαλώνουν μάλλον,με φόβο,με πρέπει και μη..
Πρέπει να'μαστε σωστοί κι ευγενικοί με τον κόσμο..Δεν πρέπει να πληγώνουμε τους άλλους..Ψέμα!!
Λέμε ψέματα κάθε στιγμή στον εαυτό μας..Ζούμε για να μας αποδεχτεί μια κοινωνία που δεκάρα δε δίνει για μας..
Ο καθένας ζει για τον εαυτό του..

Δεν τα έλεγε ακριβώς έτσι..Εγώ έτσι τα κατάλαβα..
Τον ζηλεύω..Μου θύμισε τον εαυτό μου όπως είπα..Γιατί κάποτε είχα κάνει πολλά βήματα και είχε φτάσει πολύ κοντά στην αλήθεια μου..
Όλα έγιναν λάθος όμως..Παίρνω πολλά χρόνια φάρμακα..Πλέον είμαι ήρεμη και έχω ξεχάσει για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να παλέψω..
Για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να ζω..Το μόνο που μου'χει μείνει είναι η επιθυμία να πεθάνω..
Είπε και πως έχει βρει το λόγο που αξίζει να ζει..Πως έχει βρει το δικό του νόημα της ζωής..Γι'αυτό τον ζηλεύω τόσο..
Εκείνος βγήκε νικητής απ'την εσωτερική αναζήτηση κι εγώ χαμένη..Εγώ πήρα τα φάρμακά μου και συνέχισα να ζω στο ίδιο περιβάλλον σα να μην έχει συμβεί τίποτα..Όλα ξεχάστηκαν..Όλα αυτά που ένιωσα όλη η αναστάτωση που έφερα στο περιβάλλον μου ήταν μάταιη..
Πήρα φάρμακα και απλά σκεπάστηκε..Και ξεχάστηκαν όλα τα όνειρα και οι επιθυμίες..

----------


## ftatl

το χω κι εγω αυτο το βιβλιο και δυσκολευομαι πολυ να το διαβασω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω και πολυ την πλοκη.

----------


## ftatl

για τη σχολη των θεων προπσαθουσα να απαντησω με παραθεση και εχει παθει κοκομπλοκο το συστημα

----------


## ftatl

> εγώ διαβάζω τώρα το"Η σχολή των θεών"του Stefano Elio D'Anna..
> το είχα διαβάσει και παλιά αλλά δεν το θυμόμουν κι έτσι το ξανάρχισα..
> το έχω φτάσει κάπου στη μέση..διαβάζεται πολύ εύκολα..
> είναι βιβλίο αυτογνωσίας και αυτοβελτίωσης..
> προσωπικά με εκφράζει απόλυτα γιατί τα ίδια που με απασχολούν κι εμένα τα ίδια διαπραγματεύεται και το βιβλίο..
> το μυαλό μου παίρνει αέρα κάθε φορά που το διαβάζω γιατί αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το να ζήσει κανείς χωρίς ανάγκες δεν είναι κάτι ακατόρθωτο..


κι εγω το χω αυτο το βιβλιο αλλα δυσκολευομουν να το διαβασω δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω την πλοκη ( επιτελους τα καταφερα με το quote)

----------


## cdeleted29517

> κι εγω το χω αυτο το βιβλιο αλλα δυσκολευομουν να το διαβασω δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω την πλοκη ( επιτελους τα καταφερα με το quote)


Καλά το παράγγειλα όταν είδα το θέμα, επειδή είπε η favvel ότι την εκφράζει....σήμερα θα πήγαινα να το πάρω, αλλά με πρόλαβες! :p

----------


## ftatl

> Καλά το παράγγειλα όταν είδα το θέμα, επειδή είπε η favvel ότι την εκφράζει....σήμερα θα πήγαινα να το πάρω, αλλά με πρόλαβες! :p


νταξει μωρε παρτο μπορει εγω να χω το θεμα και να μην το πιανω...

----------


## favvel

τελικά για να μη σας παρασύρω..πήγα και είδα από κοντά πώς είναι το βιβλίο "το φως των λέξεων" και απογοητεύτηκα..
απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα,απ'το λίγο που το ξεφύλλισα,περιέχει κείμενα αυτοτελή σε στυλ ποιήματος μέσα απ'τα οποία ο συγγραφέας εκφράζει με ιδιαίτερο τρόπο εμπειρίες απ'τη ζωή του..εγώ περίμενα ότι θα έκανε καμιά ψυχολογική και φιλοσοφική ανάλυση της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης αλλά ήμουν πολύ αισιόδοξη για έναν μουσικό που απλά έκανε κάποια βήματα αυτογνωσίας,τα οποία πολύ ωραία περιέγραψε μπροστά στο φακό στην εκπομπή που είδα αλλά που καμία σχέση δεν έχουν με αυτό που περίμενα να αποτυπώνεται στο βιβλίο..

εννοείται πως πρέπει να ελέγχετε τα βιβλία που προτείνουμε εδώ μέσα πριν τα αγοράσετε..

η σχολή των θεών απ'την άλλη είναι δημοφιλές βιβλίο..προσωπικά δεν έδωσα σημασία τόσο στην πλοκή όσο στα μηνύματα που περνάει ο Dreamer..Πρόκειται για ένα υπεράνθρωπο,έτσι θα τον χαρακτήριζα,ο οποίος έχει ιδρύσει μια σχολή,η οποία απευθύνεται σε επιχειρηματίες που θέλουν να ξεπεράσουν τον εαυτό τους,που θέλουν να αγγίξουν το τέλειο..Πρέπει πρώτα όμως να ξεριζώσουν το φόβο από μέσα τους..Πρέπει να κάνουν μια εσωτερική μεταμόρφωση..Χωρίς φόβο δεν υπάρχει θάνατος..
Όλο κάτι τέτοια λέει που με συνεπαίρνουν και με γεμίζουν ελπίδες ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει και άλλος δρόμος απ'το συνηθισμένο..
Αλλά από τη μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου έχω καταλάβει πως αυτά που λέει παίζει να είναι παραμύθια για να κάνουμε όμορφα όνειρα τα βράδια..

----------


## deleted-member09062017

σκέφτομαι να παραγγειλω το ''αγνωστη προιστορια των ελληνων (10000-2000π.χ.)''

το εχει διαβασει κανεις? αν το εχει διαβασει κανεις πως του φανηκε? βασιζετε μονο σε αρχαια κειμενα ή και σε συγχρονες ανακαλύψεις?

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εντάξει είναι και θέμα γούστου η αλήθεια είναι....

----------


## ftatl

> η σχολή των θεών απ'την άλλη είναι δημοφιλές βιβλίο..προσωπικά δεν έδωσα σημασία τόσο στην πλοκή όσο στα μηνύματα που περνάει ο Dreamer..Πρόκειται για ένα υπεράνθρωπο,έτσι θα τον χαρακτήριζα,ο οποίος έχει ιδρύσει μια σχολή,η οποία απευθύνεται σε επιχειρηματίες που θέλουν να ξεπεράσουν τον εαυτό τους,που θέλουν να αγγίξουν το τέλειο..Πρέπει πρώτα όμως να ξεριζώσουν το φόβο από μέσα τους..Πρέπει να κάνουν μια εσωτερική μεταμόρφωση..Χωρίς φόβο δεν υπάρχει θάνατος..
> Όλο κάτι τέτοια λέει που με συνεπαίρνουν και με γεμίζουν ελπίδες ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει και άλλος δρόμος απ'το συνηθισμένο..
> Αλλά από τη μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου έχω καταλάβει πως αυτά που λέει παίζει να είναι παραμύθια για να κάνουμε όμορφα όνειρα τα βράδια..


δεν εχεις κι αδικο εμενα το ολο νοημα του μου θυμισε το μυστικο.

----------


## nick190813

> Εντάξει είναι και θέμα γούστου η αλήθεια είναι....


μην ακουτε την cube ειναι χαζη χαχααχ

----------


## cdeleted29517

> μην ακουτε την cube ειναι χαζη χαχααχ


Έκλασε κανείς? :P

----------


## nick190813

> Έκλασε κανείς? :P


χαχααχ να τη και η πορδη πεταχτηκε παλι...
μαλλον εσυ εκλασες γτ μυριζει πολυ

----------


## cdeleted29517

> χαχααχ να τη και η πορδη πεταχτηκε παλι...
> μαλλον εσυ εκλασες γτ μυριζει πολυ


Πες αεροπλάνο :P

----------


## nick190813

> Πες αεροπλάνο :P


στα μουτρα σου σε κλανω :p

----------


## black_adder

*Έριχ Φρομ: Ο φόβος μπροστά στην ελευθερία
**Από την παρουσίαση στο οπισθόφυλλο του βιβλίου
*Θέλουν πραγματικά την ελευθερία οι σύγχρονοι άνθρωποι ή μήπως νιώθουν φόβο μπροστά της; 
Και είναι αυτό το δέος που προκαλεί η ελευθερία η αιτία που γνωρίζουν τέτοια επιτυχία στον 20ό αιώνα οι ολοκληρωτικές τάσεις αυτής ή της άλλης μορφής; Την αρρώστια αυτή του καιρού μας, που εκφράζεται με τη δουλική υποταγή στην εξουσία εξετάζει στο εξαίρετο αυτό έργο ο Φρομ, εφαρμόζοντας την ψυχαναλυτική μέθοδο. Η άνοδος της Δημοκρατίας, μολονότι απελευθέρωσε τον άνθρωπο, δημιούργησε παράλληλα μια κοινωνία όπου ο άνθρωπος αισθάνεται απομονωμένος από τους συνανθρώπους του, όπου οι σχέσεις έχουν χάσει τον προσωπικό τους χαρακτήρα και όπου η αβεβαιότητα και η ανασφάλεια έχουν υποκαταστήσει τους παλαιότερους κοινωνικούς δεσμούς. Κατά την άποψη του Φρομ, αυτή η αίσθηση μοναξιάς ωθεί τους ανθρώπους να υποτάσσονται σ’ έναν πανίσχυρο οργανισμό ή στο κράτος.

----------


## serios

Διαβάζω εδώ και 2 μήνες , ναι καλά ακούσατε το αριστουργηματικό βιβλίο του Μιχαήλ Μπουλγκάκοφ-Μαιτρ και Μαργαρίτα.Είναι κατα την γνώμη μου αριστουργηματικό.Το πηγαίνω πολύ αργά αν και θα μπορούσα να το τελειώσω σε 3 μέρες. :P

H ιστορία εκτυλίσσεται στην Μόσχα και για πολλούς είναι ένα κατηγορώ για το σταλινικό καθεστώς.
Η ιστορία παράδοξη με πολλά ευτράπελα και μαύρη μαγεία καθώς ο ίδιος ο διάβολος επισκέπτεται την ρωσική πρωτεύουσα η οποία είναι άθεη κατα το πλείστον για να τιμωρήσει όσους δεν πιστεύουν στην μεταθάνατον ζωή και στην ιστορία του Χριστού.
Έτσι άνθρωποι άπληστοι,τσιγκούνηδες,ανέν τιμοι,υπερήφανοι δεινοπαθούν από την παρουσία του αλλά θα βοηθήσει τον Μαιτρ και την Μαργαρίτα.Έναν συγγραφέα που τρελάθηκε όταν οι κριτικοί αποφάσισαν να μη εκδόσουν το έργο του.Το κλίμα που δημιουργεί είναι απίστευτο.Τιμωρούνται τα ελαττώματα της ανθρώπινης φύσης και ανταμείβεται ο αληθινός έρωτας και η αγάπη καθώς και η δημιουργικότητα.

Προτείνεται!!!!

----------


## ftatl

Εγω διαβαζω το* δημιος του ερωτα* του ιρβιν γιαλομ το χα αγορασει περυσι και ειχα διαβασει καποιες σελιδες αλλα τωρα το συνεχιζω. Το προτεινω σε ατομα που ενδιαφερονται για βιβλια ψυχοθεραπειας

----------

